# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി

## kandahassan

മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 

ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 

നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
സ്നേഹത്തിന്* ഗാനമില്ല വേദനതന്* രോദനം ഇല്ല 
ആകെ ഉള്ളത് പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം 

ആഭാസത്തിന്* കൂട്ടുകാരന്* ഇവന്* ഊച്ചാളി 
സ്ത്രീകള്*ക്കോ ആലംബടന്* ഇവന്* തൊരപ്പന്* 
മൃഗത്തിന്* മനസ്സും പേറി നടക്കും നീ ഒരു 
പുരുഷനോ അതോ കവല ചട്ടംബിയോ 

ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ .........................

----------


## veecee

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> 
> 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* കൂട്ടുകാരന്* ഇവന്* ഊച്ചാളി 
> സ്ത്രീകള്*ക്കോ ആലംബടന്* ഇവന്* തൊരപ്പന്* 
> മൃഗത്തിന്* മനസ്സും പേറി നടക്കും നീ ഒരു 
> പുരുഷനോ അതോ കവല ചട്ടംബിയോ


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ധും ധും ബും ബും
ധും ധും ബും ബും
ധും ധും ബും ബും
ധും ധും ബും ബും*

----------


## MALABARI

entammmooo  :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> *പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം* 
> 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

malabari ithu siggy aakiyaal kolaamaayirikkum

----------


## nanma

:Ennekollu: ................

ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം

----------


## vadakkan

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  entammmoo...

----------


## Munaf ikka

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## AslaN

Bum bum daham ennu kondu kavi endanu udesìchirikunadu

----------


## nasrani

malambariye konnu kolavilichallo  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Warlord

:Ennekollu:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

:Ennekollu:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...



 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## muthalakunju

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Shankar Das

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## pathfinder

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

ayyoooooooooooooo

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr naaaaadham prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ghaaaaaanam

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

fake mod-nu fake poem.... :Vandivittu:  (5,600 km/hr)

----------


## The Megastar

Kiduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, Kandan-Malabari Kadha thudarunnu...

----------


## maryland

:salut:   :salut:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

:Ennekollu:

----------


## JabbaR

:Gathering:   :Gathering:

----------


## reader

kaandaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## mallufan

:salut:  :Giveup: 
ee mahatsrushtiyodulla aadarasoochakamayi ithinte pallavi njan siggy aakkiyirikkunnu.. :Kicking:

----------


## maryland

> ee mahatsrushtiyodulla aadarasoochakamayi ithinte pallavi njan siggy aakkiyirikkunnu..


 best siggy-kkulla ee varshathe award ningalkku thanne..... :1st: 
(but credit goes to kandahasan...) :hockey:

----------


## maryland

> onnude aanju pidichalu SANTHOSH PANDIT ine thoppikkam....., enthe..?


 veruthe venda.
ningale pattiyum kavitha varum...
kandahaasanodaano ningalude kali....? :Kalikkuva:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> best siggy-kkulla ee varshathe award ningalkku thanne.....
> (but credit goes to kandahasan...)


best siggy ningaludethu thanne...'a dog is a dog is a dog is a dog ....''  :Kudiyanz:

----------


## Yuvaa

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...


  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## S.K

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...


kandan classic :Yendhada:

----------


## maryland

> best siggy ningaludethu thanne...'a dog is a dog is a dog is a dog ....''


 ningalude 20 seconds poyi alle..... :salut:

----------


## shyamavanil

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

ee kavitha perumaatti Harry-ude peril naale purathirangum.
naale kandahasante ban theerunnu... :Scared:

----------


## veecee

> ee kavitha perumaatti Harry-ude peril naale purathirangum.
> naale kandahasante ban theerunnu...


ithinide peru maari onnu vannu, kaiyyode thookki erinju :Devil2:

----------


## maryland

> ithinide peru maari onnu vannu, kaiyyode thookki erinju


 atheppol sambhavichu...? :Angel:

----------


## veecee

> atheppol sambhavichu...?


best comments thread onnum kandille :Tooth:

----------


## kallan pavithran

ee kavitha ipollaa kandath  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## maryland

> ee kavitha ipollaa kandath


 fan fights-inum unwanted chit-chat-num idayil itharam mahathaaya kruthikal ningalkku vaayikkaan pattiyillalle... :Very Happy:

----------


## MALABARI

maami aano ee thread kuthipokkiyathu

----------


## maryland

ee thread-inte tags... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Grand Master

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## maryland

chiri nirthaan vayye..... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ParamasivaM

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Grand Master

> 


 :DJ:  :DJ:

----------


## Grand Master

> chiri nirthaan vayye.....


 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Maha Sambavam

ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം

 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## sarath k

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ballu

WTF ...njaan eppo annu ethu kaanunne ...kidu .... :Gathering:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി 
> 
> ധും ധും മേളം ബും ബും ദാഹം 
> പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* നാദം പിര്*ര്*ര്*ര്*ര്* ഗാനം 
> ആഭാസത്തിന്* അതിരുകടന്നൊരു 
> മലബാറി ചട്ടമ്പി വരുന്നേ 
> 
> നന്മയില്ല മലബാറി ഉള്ളിലിരുപതു താന്തോന്നി 
> സ്നേഹമില്ല മലബാറി പിന്തിരിപ്പന്* മൂശേട്ട 
> ...


nerathe vayichathaa.. ithaanu best

----------


## kandahassan

> nerathe vayichathaa.. ithaanu best


 :Thnku:  jishnetta 

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## MALABARI

:Laughing:  ................

----------


## kandahassan

> ................


ninga annene pattichathenthina ???? athondalle njan ee kavitha ezhuthiyathu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> ninga annene pattichathenthina ???? athondalle njan ee kavitha ezhuthiyathu


oru infra koodi MALABARI tharaan chance kaanunnu.. :Secret:

----------


## kandahassan

> oru infra koodi MALABARI tharaan chance kaanunnu..


enikkeni kavitha ezhuthaan onnum vayya  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> enikkeni kavitha ezhuthaan onnum vayya


ningalude peril njaan orennam ezhuthaam... :Secret:

----------


## krishnaranni

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

12K views... :Gathering:

----------


## kandahassan

> 12K views...


2 minute kondu undaakkiya saadhanam aanu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## VSK

:Ennekollu:

----------


## Kerala Strikers

super comedy... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kerala Strikers

> 2 minute kondu undaakkiya saadhanam aanu


namichu machane...

----------


## kandahassan

*18 k views*  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> *18 k views*


aduthathu irakkaan neramaayi... :Helohelo:

----------


## kandahassan

> aduthathu irakkaan neramaayi...


Kazhivulla payyanmar rangathu varatte  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> Kazhivulla payyanmar rangathu varatte


avarokke English vidwaanmaar aanu...
pettammayodu snehamilla...
dhaathrimaarodaanu sneham... :Moodoff:

----------


## kandahassan

> avarokke English vidwaanmaar aanu...
> pettammayodu snehamilla...
> dhaathrimaarodaanu sneham...


OK..oru novel complete cheythitund..will release soon  :Band: 

Ippol kurachu joli thirakku und bhai  :Yes:

----------

